# Steam & Steel?



## Conaill (Oct 1, 2003)

So, when is "Steam & Steel: A Guide to Fantasy Steamworks" coming out? Last I heard was "end of september", but there's not even a _mention_ of it under the "coming attractions" section of the ENPublishing website...

PS: it looks like the website is badly in need of some updating. Hasn't the "Complete Guide to Beholders" already been released? And the picture for "Lost Prehistorica" -- the very first one on the coming attractions page) -- seems broken (links to an attachment on the old boards!)


----------

